# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Il Buio Ha I Tuoi Occhi

## sperk

Как перевести  Il Buio Ha I Tuoi Occhi ?

----------


## Оля

> Как перевести  Il Buio Ha I Tuoi Occhi ?

 "Ночь поглотила очи твои"?... Или "мрак поглотил"? А, может, там "hanno", а не "ha"? Тогда - "В глазах твоих мрак". Вообще странная фраза какая-то... Откуда это?

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by sperk  Как перевести  Il Buio Ha I Tuoi Occhi ?   "Ночь поглотила очи твои"?... Или "мрак поглотил"? А, может, там "hanno", а не "ha"? Тогда - "В глазах твоих мрак". Вообще странная фраза какая-то... Откуда это?

 E’ il titolo di una canzone del cantante italiano Eros Ramazzotti. Sembra che sia famoso ... anche all’estero. http://www.eros-ramazzotti-lyrics.com/files/nove/05.htm 
Questo titolo potrebbe significare: Il Buio (questa specie di “entit

----------


## Оля

Grazie, Vittorio.   ::   
sperk, а тебе на какой язык-то надо это перевести?   ::

----------

